# Mac drivers for HP Scanjet 2200c



## Gombs_X (Nov 28, 2005)

Does anybody know wher I can find these drivers? 

I recently bought the iMac 20"... Wonderful! 

But I have an old HP scanner. No driver was supplied and I can't find them on the net 

Thanks!


----------



## MisterMe (Nov 28, 2005)

Hewlett-Packard does not support MacOS X with this scanner. Only Windows 95 through Windows XP have drivers.


----------

